# shane carwin :brock lesnar is a freaking liar



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

> Threat to the UFC heavyweight crown and human wrecking machine Shane Carwin has recently been on the receiving end of a few rumors that have him mad as hell, and he’s not going to take it anymore.shane carwin
> 
> Carwin recently took the time to issue a statement through FiveOuncesOfPain.com in response to several stories regarding himself recently.
> 
> ...


http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/06/23/shane-carwin-brock-lesnar-is-a-freaking-liar/


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

DAAAAAAMN! with rumors about Carwin like this already, i think people are running scared. i wanna see a Lesner/Carwin match so bad..... like King Kong vs Godzilla!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

The Lesnar quote itself sounds like BS. When did he turn British?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Haha, somebody walked up to Lesnar and told him he was Carwin. Anyway, I can't wait for this fight to happen, and I think Carwin should be Lesnars next opponent regardless of whether Lesnar beats Murr or not.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Carwin doesn't have training partners and a camp? I thought he was with Greg Jackson, what happened? Camping trip? Really?


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

This makes me laugh...I'm glad Carwin is above and beyond all the BS and set the record straight.

Carwin by far is the hardest puncher in the UFC, there really is no comparison. If Brock is talking about Carwin then he knows what I already know, he's a more explosive, more solid and agile version of Lesnar.

As far as the UFC not talking to him yet...I am sure they will have him at UFC100 to walk into the ring to challenge the winner...that's why I'm hoping Brock wins! :thumbsup:



Spoken812 said:


> Carwin doesn't have training partners and a camp? I thought he was with Greg Jackson, what happened?


'I am without my training partners and coaches as they are on a “camping trip' - Shane Carwin

The Jackson camp has had a lot of high profile fights recently, and had a couple big defeats with some main members of their camp. I am sure they wanted to get away from the everyday training and just hang out with each other a bit. I am sure carwin still trains with them, Carwin has a full-time job, something I hope he changes if he is offered a shot at Lesnar.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] 2 grown men on a video game testing punching power


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Sekou said:


> [email protected] 2 grown men on a video game testing punching power


it doesnt say it was on a video game lol
although taht would be pretty funny


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

kgilstrap said:


> Carwin by far is the hardest puncher in the UFC, there really is no comparison. *If Brock is talking about Carwin then he knows what I already know, he's a more explosive, more solid and agile version of Lesnar.*


That is actually what he ISN'T. He is maybe more powerful and has more core strength MAYBE, but more explosive or agile, he just isn't.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh f**k it probably did happen Carwin probably just doesnt want anyone to think someone hits harder than hinm thats all


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

jasvll said:


> The Lesnar quote itself sounds like BS. When did he turn British?


What do you mean by 'when did he turn British'??


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jasvll said:


> The Lesnar quote itself sounds like BS. When did he turn British?


 

I dont think that shit is funny If Im right your insinuating British people are liars....Im from the U.K. and Im not a liar........
have a little respect jasvill........


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I think he means because apparently Lesnar said pounds per square inch..

Maybe?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Thats not what he was saying.

And no way in hell is Carwin more explosive or agile than Lesnat. He might be stronger. Maybe.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I dont think that shit is funny If Im right your insinuating British people are liars....


 Either that, or I'm insinuating that Lesnar's sudden use of proper grammar and sentence structure is reminiscent of an articulate Briton, leading me to suspect that he never said what the interview claims; I happened to have Clive Owen in mind when making the comment.



> Im from the U.K. and Im not a liar........


 How do I know that? If you're from the UK, as you claim, obviously I can't trust you when you tell me you're not a liar, but that also means I can't trust you when you tell me your from the UK, which means you might not be a liar at all. I'm in a bit of a pickle, as you Brits might say.



> have a little respect jasvill........


Lay off the sauce, coldcall.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Thats not what he was saying.
> 
> And no way in hell is Carwin more explosive or agile than Lesnat. He might be stronger. Maybe.


I doubt he is stronger in my opinion. Didnt lesnar bench 225 41 or 42 times? I highly doubt carwin could do that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Either that, or I'm insinuating that Lesnar's sudden use of proper grammar and sentence structure is reminiscent of an articulate Briton, leading me to suspect that he never said what the interview claims; I happened to have Clive Owen in mind when making the comment.
> 
> How do I know that? If you're from the UK, as you claim, obviously I can't trust you when you tell me you're not a liar, but that also means I can't trust you when you tell me your from the UK, which means you might not be a liar at all. I'm in a bit of a pickle, as you Brits might say.
> 
> Lay off the sauce, coldcall.


 
No sauce jasvill.....dont get me wrong i love you brother cuz all your posts are like brain teasers and they make me think.....

we need more posts like that on here so were good.....its your whitty humor that makes it great......


I was born in the U.K. my dad was in the R.A.F Royal Air force so we moved alot and I ended up in Coconut Creek, FL home of American Top Team, I have met those guys and went to high school with Thiago Alves.....


Obviously these couild be lies, however they are not.....

I was born in Yorkshire but my memories are vague and havent been back in like 10 yrs........


Total side note.....who you like between Shogun and Machida????:confused02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I doubt it, since Larry Allen holds the combine record at 43 and Lesnar apparently isn't that good at benching(long arms). While he is strong, I don't think it is too unlikely that a guy like Carwin could have an edge on him, thats not why he stands out, the things that stand out about Lesnar are his ridiculous explosivness and agility for a big man. No way Carwin has him on those two things.

Anyway I had to give Carwin something so I didn't come off as a hater.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I doubt it, since Larry Allen holds the combine record at 43 and Lesnar apparently isn't that good at benching(long arms). While he is strong, I don't think it is too unlikely that a guy like Carwin could have an edge on him, thats not why he stands out, the things that stand out about Lesnar are his ridiculous explosivness and agility for a big man. No way Carwin has him on those two things.
> 
> Anyway I had to give Carwin something so I didn't come off as a hater.


I here ya man. I just heard the 41 or 42 thing on ufc countdown when he was fighting coutour I think. They could of been lying I guess


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

SuicideJohnson said:


> That is actually what he ISN'T. He is maybe more powerful and has more core strength MAYBE, but more explosive or agile, he just isn't.


I've watched trainign videos and fights with both of these guys. Shane Carwin is MUCH lighter on his feet than lesnar...watch Carwin do plyos and tell me lesnar is more agile. 

Shane carwin definitely more explosive than Lesnar in his hands, looks at the shrt fisted punch on Gonzaga. Maybe Lesnar is more explosive in his legs, but I think its about even there.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

So what is the strongest punch ever recorded? 1350 sounds like a lot, though a quick google search came up with this http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Who_has_the_strongest_punch saying Martin Nildem punched 1940psi but I can't find anything that verifies that.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Ivan Drago got up to 2000 psi in 1985, but he had some 'medical assistance', so I'm not sure it should count.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

“We never meet at UFC 96, I was getting ready for a battle with Gonzaga not hanging out at Dave and Busters with Brock. I do not understand why guys like Brock claim to have tested against me. He has the belt, shouldn’t he be the standard?”

ROFLZ...can't get over that. Dave and Busters...lolz. I've actually tried that machine. I hit at close to 900. 1,200+ is pretty concussive. 

Technique wise goes to Carwin, but I dunno Brock using his entire shoulders, body weight, he could have more force with FULL extension as evident against Herring. Don't think anybody has seen someone roll back like that. But, I'll still go with Carwin though especially with that cross he did to KO Gonzaga at super close range. 

They should do a show on the heaviest hitters. It'll still go to Mirco with his LHK. He's won the most KOs with that one clean strike. A pity he's in Dream now...


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Carwin may indeed hit harder but he is not a better wrestler and he is not as agile for sure. And as far as brute strength Lesnar is the strongest man in mma he benches over 600 lbs and with arms as long as his that is just insane. In WWE he picked the Big Show up over his head and threw him like a rag doll. It takes a lot of strength to do that.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I dont think that shit is funny If Im right your insinuating British people are liars....Im from the U.K. and Im not a liar........
> have a little respect jasvill........


lol don't get your panties in a wad. I don't even think he was referring to that, you must be really uptight...

ALL BRITISH PEOPLE ARE LIARS GRRRR NO RESPECT! HAHAHAHHA


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

We might be  Except me, I really will pay all the money back.

Not sure what Lesner said that was English? 








Was it something like that? Did I miss it?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

lpbigd4444 said:


> And as far as brute strength Lesnar is the strongest man in mma he benches over 600 lbs and with arms as long as his that is just insane.


I'm pretty sure thats bullshit, and there are a lot of guys stronger than Lesnar in MMA.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, how do we know who the liar is? Lesnar or Carwin? It shall be decided in the Thunder Dome! 2 men enter 1 man leaves!


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> I'm pretty sure thats bullshit, and there are a lot of guys stronger than Lesnar in MMA.


Lesnar benching over 600 is not bs at all. Kurt Angle has confirmed it with no reason to lie and when Lesnar was at training camp for the Vikings he repped 475 on the bench and squat 695. He also ran a 4.7 sec 40 yard dash and had a 35 inch vertical just to show what kind of an amazing athlete this guy is.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Lesnar benching over 600 is not bs at all. Kurt Angle has confirmed it with no reason to lie and when Lesnar was at training camp for the Vikings he repped 475 on the bench and squat 695. He also ran a 4.7 sec 40 yard dash and had a 35 inch vertical just to show what kind of an amazing athlete this guy is.



This is ridiculous. Im not a big brock fan, but you would have to be insane to not find that to be pretty impressive if it is true.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Deftsound said:


> lol don't get your panties in a wad. I don't even think he was referring to that, you must be really uptight...
> 
> ALL BRITISH PEOPLE ARE LIARS GRRRR NO RESPECT! HAHAHAHHA


And your who exactly??? That itch on my nutts.....:thumbsup:


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

The real laugh here is to be had at Lesnar not knowing who Carwin is, or what he looks like, and testing his punching power against some scrub who got a VIP pass to 96 for dropping 25 large at a Fertita casino. hehe.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Lesnar benching over 600 is not bs at all. Kurt Angle has confirmed it with no reason to lie and when Lesnar was at training camp for the Vikings he repped 475 on the bench and squat 695. He also ran a 4.7 sec 40 yard dash and had a 35 inch vertical just to show what kind of an amazing athlete this guy is.


Do you have sources for any of those bench numbers?

It's also said that he maxed out at 475, that he got pinned under 600lbs and many other things. Unless you have a real source it means nothing.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, the guy is a big crab he can lift a whole lot, but no records there. However the part about the 4.7sec 40 yard dash, he was 290 when he was able to do that, i'd say his speed has even improved since then, all of this MMA training = scarey guy.


----------

